# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  Impiegato contabile

## Alessandro.C

Salve a tutti
Scrivo per la prima volta in questo forum per chiedere un consiglio/opinione riguardo alla mia situazione.
Ho 26 anni e lavoro da 7 anni come contabile. Da poco più di un anno lavoro per un gruppo di farmacie, a tempo indeterminato, contratto CCNL commercio, inquadrato come *4 livello* (contabile d'ordine). 
Lavorativamente parlando, tramite il programma TeamSystem, inserisco tutto quello che riguarda la contabilità di tutte e 10 le farmacie, ovvero:
- Corrispettivi
- Fatture attive/passive
- Registrazione DCR ASL (Distinta Contabile Riepilogativa)
- Incasso DCR ASL
- Prima nota cassa/banca
- Registrazione buste paga
- Registrazione F24 
Per quanto riguarda la chiusura dell'iva, bilanci, pagamenti F24/F23 etc etc, ci appoggiamo ad una società di consulenza esterna (specializzata in farmacie).  
La mia domanda è: posso provare a chiedere un aumento di livello dal 4 al 3? Potrei sembrare troppo "sfrontato", ad un anno dall'assunzione, a chiedere un aumento di livello?
Nel caso in cui "potrei"... Qualcuno potrebbe aiutarmi su come affrontare il discorso con il capo in forma scritta?  
PS: la mia collega che è entrata qualche mese prima di me e svolge le mie stesse identiche mansioni, è stata subito inquadrata come *3* *livello*... 
Grazie a tutti in anticipo!!!

----------


## Alessandro.C

nessuno che mi sa dare un aiuto? :Confused:

----------


## UPWARDCDL

Prova a leggere il CCNL commercio livello di appartenenza e iter di carriera!
Non puoi provare a parlare con il titolare della questione a voce per cercare di spuntarla?
Trovare soluzioni in modo pacifico e pratico è sempre la  prima strada da intraprendere, in questo momento eviterei atti scritti.
Un Cordiale saluto.

----------


## Alessandro.C

> Prova a leggere il CCNL commercio livello di appartenenza e iter di carriera!
> Non puoi provare a parlare con il titolare della questione a voce per cercare di spuntarla?
> Trovare soluzioni in modo pacifico e pratico è sempre la  prima strada da intraprendere, in questo momento eviterei atti scritti.
> Un Cordiale saluto.

  Ci proverò  :Wink:  
Grazie per la risposta

----------

